# Music that gives you chills



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey folks. I was going to ask for your favorite songs, but I am actually more interested in seeing if you have any music that gives you chills. I love the feeling you get from a song that makes you get crazy chills and tingling, it's heaven. I'm sure most would agree  
Do you have any songs like this? Songs that gives you intense chills every single time you listen to it? 

For a song to be able to give me these strong chills/goosebumps, it usually requires it to have a lot of energy, be uplifting or just have a beautiful strong voice in it. 
I listen to tons of different genres, but one genre that I've found often has this effect on me is 'uplifting trance'. 
So what works for you people? Let's hear it!

Here's a song that has taken me to heaven several times  Not everyone likes trance though, so many of you might not enjoy this very much. The intro is quite long, so you might want to consider skipping the first 2 minutes if you choose to listen to it. The eargasms start at 3:20


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Kuja, I didn't really like most of the 'dunk-dunk-dunk' in your song but the rest was *really* nice :happy:

Here is one I've been listening to for a few years now... it never fails in calming me and letting me look at the good sides of life.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Preeb said:


> Kuja, I didn't really like most of the 'dunk-dunk-dunk' in your song but the rest was *really* nice :happy:


I actually agree, pretty much the standard intro and outro in trance...But 'the rest' makes it all worth it ;-)





Preeb said:


> Here is one I've been listening to for a few years now... it never fails in calming me and letting me look at the good sides of life.
> YouTube - Secret Garden - Prayer


 Beautiful song, added to favorites.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

Child's Spirit from the Hostage soundtrack:
Download 01 Child's Spirit.mp3 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

I uploaded it at sendspace because it's nowhere to be found elsewhere, but please don't let that stop you from listening... It's only about 1:59?

Bolero from the Moulin Rouge! soundtrack:


----------



## RetardedMonkey (Mar 1, 2010)

This song gives me chills everytime I hear it.


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

This one right hurr gets me every time.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

I really like songs listed here so far. Especially ' Porcupine Tree - Collapse The Light Into Earth' )

With this video, I'll admit that it was a lot more than just his singing that gave me chills. All the energy going on there, and the background music...Woaw! Of course, the video was built up a certain way to have a 'good' effect on people, but regardless, I had goosebumps throughout the whole video almost. Possibly because I can relate to/understand the singer and what he's feeling there as well. 

YouTube - Jamie Pugh - Britains Got Talent - Singing - Auditions - 4th May 2009 - Episode 4

And I also generally like concerts for just this. The atmosphere and all the energy! Still has to be good music of course ;-) (mostly the first part)

YouTube - Sunlounger - White Sand / Armin Van Buuren - Zocalo ( Live )


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

That Britain's Got Talent video was amazing.

Here's one by Better Then Ezra, make sure you listen to it all the way through. People write them off as just another 90's band but they have some pretty incredible music outside their hits.

YouTube - Better Than Ezra - Overcome


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

My brightest diamond-we were sparkling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_UnGTi7DE


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

YouTube - Paul Van Dyk animacion


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Music: High Energy Protons by Juno Reactor from Transmissions, 1993
Video: Local Hero (1983) and 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968).

YouTube - High Energy Protons


also... my theme song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Phmi1-IeWgc


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

YouTube - Jesus Christ by Brand New Music Video


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice one Sily, Juno Reactor has some mindblowing stuff.

Here's another 
YouTube - Above & Beyond - Indonesia


----------



## Sanity (Jan 2, 2010)

Ace Ventura - The Spark (Ritmo Remix) Very energetic and deep song, chills come everytime io listen to it, the original is even better, but couldn't find it on YT.The song itself is not that tipycal trance, it's made to stimulate your senses, highly recommended:wink:

YouTube - Progressive Trance,Psychedelic,Psytrance,Ace Ventura - The Spark (Ritmo Remix),NEW!!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

YouTube - Bat For Lashes - Daniel (HD)


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

I've always loved instrumentals that when you hear them.. you can close your eyes and see the story that the melody invokes.. This happens to be one of my favorite ones. My part I love comes late in the song at 3:49. When I hear that part.. I can feel the sadness of the song.. the wistful longing.. but also the quiet tranquility intertwined underneath... pulling it all together..

YouTube - AMETHYSTIUM - Shadow To Light


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

i think i adore this thread. i relate completely with the OP, and i love hearing from other people who share this feeling. music is something rapturous for me, almost orgasmic. i go chasing after this feeling, and if i can't/don't have time to listen to music and reach it periodically i start to go insane, get irritable or feel unhealthy. i physically _need_ music. that peak moment for me is a total sensory overload. i get chills up my arms, down my legs, at the nape of my neck. i close my eyes tight and breathe in deeply. sometimes my knees buckle. i take this feeling very seriously. 

now that i've finished being creepy, some musical moments that achieve that peak experience for me every time without fail:

philip glass - string quartet 5 part 5 (turn it way up if you can and skip to 3:00)

YouTube - Glass- String Quartet No. 5 (3/3)

animal collective - in the flowers (skip to the peak at about 2:25)

YouTube - Animal Collective - In The Flowers

grizzly bear - while you wait for the others (from the build-up starting at about 3:00)

YouTube - Grizzly Bear - While You Wait for the Others [Official Music Video in HD]

colorado by grizzly bear is another

four tet - hands (pretty much the entirety)

YouTube - Four Tet-Hands

radiohead - pyramid song (the string build from about 2:45 onward)

YouTube - Radiohead - Pyramid Song

the string build in how to disappear completely also
and lucky and idioteque when played live, particularly

mutemath - reset (entirety, but particularly the build starting at 3:00)

YouTube - Music Visualization: Mute Math - Reset (HD)

(there are many more, which tells me either the music's really that good or i'm polymorphously perverse, as woody allen would say)

and kuja, i definitely get the peak feeling from the exact point of the song you posted as well. i wonder whether you're familiar with astral projection (the band)? the song you posted reminds me a little of them, and they give me that same feeling. definitely recommended on my part.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

Concerning the UFO Sighting Near Highland - all of it. It's just so eerily beautiful.

YouTube - Sufjan Stevens - Concerning the UFO Sighting Near Highland

The Bleeding Heart Show, by the New Pornographers. At about 2:24 it gets chilly.

YouTube - The New Pornographers- Bleeding heart show

Landed, by Ben Folds. Pretty much the whole song, but the chorus especially (0:58.)

YouTube - Ben Folds - Landed Video

Grapevine Fires, by Death Cab For Cutie. Probably has more to do with the subject matter, but the "before we all burn" gives me chills every time.

YouTube - Death Cab for Cutie - Grapevine Fires (Video)

Us, by Regina Spektor. Skip to 2:54.

YouTube - Regina Spektor - Us (Lollapalooza 2007)


----------

